# Software > OpenWrt >  Πρόβλημα με το wifi i/f του ASUS WL-500g πάνω σε OpenWRT;

## antony++

Θα τρελαθώ τελείως!  ::  

Έχω ένα ASUS WL-500g που για κάμποσο καιρό έπαιζε σε ένα link στα 5 GHz με μια καρτούλα Atheros. Τελικά τη θέση του πήρε ένα RB 532, οπότε και ξαναέβαλα τη default κάρτα του μέσα και πήγα να το στήσω ως client σε ένα AP.

Επειδή δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να σκανάρεις με το OpenWRT, έστησα πρώτα τη κεραία με το laptop και μετά τη σύνδεσα πάνω στο ASUS. Έλα όμως που όταν κάνω scan με το eth2 πιάνω μόνο ένα άσχετο δίκτυο (το οποίο μου έβγαινε και στο laptop, αλλά με χάλια σήμα...).

Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω όλα τα καλώδια, μέχρι και το pigtail... Αλλά τίποτα. Πιάνω ακόμα το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο και μόνο. Αντίθετα με τη κεραία στο laptop πιάνω διάφορα δίκτυα - με καλύτερο όμως σήμα ένα AP του AWMN.

Το έχει ξανασυναντήσει ποτέ κανείς αυτό το πρόβλημα; Μήπως είναι θέμα software; Ή να φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να τα'παιξε η καρτούλα του ASUS;  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

edit πάλι βλακεία είπα

----------


## acoul

Τι firmware του είχες όταν έπαιζε με την atheros? Δοκίμασες να του βάλεις το latest firmware whiterussian RC5? Η broadcom που έχει από default είναι για τα μπάζα ... και αν τη βάλεις πάνω από 10-12dbm μπουκώνει το ίδιο και δεν παίζει καλά ...

----------


## antony++

Όταν έπαιζα με την atheros του είχα βάλει madwifi, το οποίο πλέον έχω βγάλει. Επίσης η συσκευή παίζει κανονικά αν το γυρίσεις μέσω nvram σε AP mode. Δοκίμασα με το laptop και τη πιάνω κανονικότατα.

Τώρα έχει πάνω RC4. Με RC5 θα έχει σίγουρα διαφορά; Από όσο ξέρω ο driver της κάρτας είναι binary έτσι και αλλιώς (αυτός που είχε μέσα το original linux firmware του WRT54G). Το lsmod δείχνει ως driver το "wl".

Δοκίμασα με διάφορα txpower και όλο το ίδιο. Αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι το ασύρματο που πιάνω είναι στο κανάλι 6. Μήπως με κάποιο setting που μου διαφεύγει έχει "κλειδώσει" στο 6; Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω και κανάλι μέσω iwconfig, αλλά επιμένει να μου δείχνει στο scan μόνο ένα αποτέλεσμα (όταν πιάνει κάτι - γιατί ορισμένες φορές δεν δείχνει και τίποτα).

----------


## acoul

Δεν έχω δουλέψει τη broadcom κάρτα για κάτι χρόνια...  ::  Θυμάμαι που έτρεχα το kismet_drone και από άλλο παράθυρο άλλαζα τα κανάλια γιατί δεν έκανε αυτόματα channel hopping. Θα δοκίμαζα και το RC5 μια και είναι απλό να το βάλεις και θα έψαχνα σχετικά στο forum του openwrt.

----------


## antony++

Κοίταξα λίγο στο forum, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Θα κάνω μάλλον κάποιο post και εκεί μήπως ξέρει κανείς να βοηθήσει. Χτες δοκίμασα να αλλάξω τα antdiv/txant μήπως και για κάποιο λόγο έχει επιλεγεί η λάθος έξοδος της κάρτας, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα.

Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι στο σκανάρισμα, πιάνω μόνο δύο (εμφανίστηκε και άλλο ένα) δίκτυα στο κανάλι 6. Είναι δυνατόν να μην δείχνει τίποτα σε κανένα άλλο κανάλι;! Δοκίμασα και να αλλάξω χειροκίνητα τα κανάλια και τίποτα - καμία διαφορά. Πάλι άσχετα στο κανάλι 6.

Η κάρτα, όσο "κακή" και να είναι, όταν έχει μια κατευθυντική κεραία μπροστά που πιάνει τζάμι ένα δίκτυο, δεν μπορεί να μην το δείχνει! Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για ευαισθησία της κάρτας πλέον, αλλά για κάποιο "κόλλημα"...  ::  Γενικά οι WRT συσκευές δεν δείχνουν στο scan όλα τα δίκτυα που φαίνονται στο laptop (βγάζουν πολύ λιγότερα), αλλά πάντα πιάνουν εκείνο με το δυνατό σήμα (εκεί που κοιτά και η κεραία). Έχω βάλει 2 αντίστοιχα μηχανάκια με αυτό τον τρόπο και παίζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Αν είναι να αλλάξω κάρτα είναι ασύμφορο (οικονομικά). Καλύτερα να βάλω ένα RB και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS αλλού. Τώρα βέβαια μου έχει κάτσει να του βάλω πάνω άλλη κάρτα, μόνο και μόνο για να δω τί θα γίνει... Θα τρελαθώ τελείως μιλάμε...

----------


## acoul

Κάνε μια προσπάθεια να βάλεις το kismet πάνω με όλα τα dependencies: client/server, uclibc++ κλπ.

----------


## antony++

Τελικά κάτι βγήκε από το openwrt forum...

http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=28862#p28862

Ένας τύπος που απάντησε, λέει ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να οφείλεται στο PoE. Η κάρτα γυρνάει σε "802.11-DS" και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά...

Έχει δει κανείς από εδώ ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο;;; To "DS" μπορεί να αλλάξει με κάποιο setting; H @#$% είναι ότι εκεί που έχει εγκατασταθεί το μηχάνημα δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα για να δοκιμάσω... Είχε ποτέ κανείς αντίστοιχα προβλήματα με το PoE της D-Link DWL-P100 (υποτίθεται ότι δίνει και μέχρι 2.5Α)...  :: 



```
[email protected]:~# iwconfig eth2
eth2      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power:19 dBm   
          RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   
          Encryption key:off
[email protected]:~# iwlist eth2 scan
eth2      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:11:6B:B0:B8:47
                    ESSID:"wireless-1"
                    Channel:6
                    Quality:0/0  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-86 dBm
                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:48 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:02:2D:BC:92:36
                    ESSID:""
                    Channel:6
                    Quality:0/0  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm
                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
```

----------


## XSYSTEM

antenna select main/ext ???? checkit !

----------


## acoul

Το D-Link DWL-P100 PoE βγάζει 5 Volts/1 Amp. και το wrt από όσο ξέρω θέλει πάνω από 8 Volt.

----------


## antony++

Αυτό έχω...

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1087308493

το ASUS WL-500g παίρνει από το default τροφοδοτικό του 5V/2A max:

http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?mode ... l2=43&l3=0

(XSYSTEM: antenna selection έχω δοκιμάσει, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα... - δες παραπάνω)

----------


## antony++

Τελικά, σήμερα έγινε το test.

Καταρχήν έβαλα πάνω το RC5. Καμία διαφορά.

Μετά έφερε ένας φίλος μια 15μετρη μπαλαντέζα, ανεβήκαμε στη ταράτσα και βάλαμε το ASUS στη πρίζα... Δυστυχώς, πάλι δεν έγινε τίποτα...

Δεν έκανε scan, εκτός από τα γνωστά άσχετα.  :: 

Εκεί κάπου, τα πήρα στο κρανίο για τελευταία φορά... και πήγα και αγόρασα μια CM9 με την οποία το μηχάνημα παίζει καταπληκτικά. Αν θέλει κανείς να του δώσω τη broadcom να δει τί μπορεί να έχει - μεγάλη μου χαρά. Θα τη φέρω αύριο στο meeting (Αμπελόκηπους), αλλιώς κανονίζουμε μέσω pm.

----------

